# Entry-level IT support job?



## dpcompower (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
I am living in Fort Worth/Dallas, Texas area.
I had Associate in PC Support back in 2001, and MCSE 2000 in the same year. But, I couldn't pursue the career in IT back then when the industry cut back manpower.
After my company laid off last year, I went back to business school to renew my IT in computer network technician program. Back to this point, I got MCP 2003 (4 exams, 3 left on MCSE), A+, Network+, Office 2003 Specialist. I'll be graduated next month.
From 2001, I worked part time on my free time as freelance IT tech support residental customer on Windows pc (everything from build to fix and upgrade). The problem is that was not official to put on my resume since no company prove it for me. Started from last month, I worked volunteer at a senior center as basic computer teacher and maintain their pc also. So, I am very good with personal computer, and knowledgeable with Windows networking (built and maintain our class's lab network, had a virutal LAN at home).
I want to get into the door of my IT career, but it is so hard since I didn't offically work in the field (except the volunteer part).
I wonder if anyone with IT career in the area can point me to where the possibility is higher to get hired as entry-level. I know for sure I am up to the job, just need someone to give me the opportunity to get in.
Please, if you in the are, let me know any big company that hire a lot of IT technicians including entry-level like me. I need to know companies that see my skills without asking for offical IT career history.
Or, if any of you have a IT business and want to hire and take me under your wings, I will be so glad to work with. Just give me the opportunity, I can prove right away that I am worthy more than the salary paid for entry-level tech.
I know it sounds like I am desparated, but I am now since my unemployment benefit will run out soon when I finished my training. I don't want to live on others' support.
You can contact me at my email dpcompowerAThotmail.com if you would like to.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Can you try a temp staffing service?


----------

